# Carpenter ants-Not quite finding what im looking for



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

https://www.hunker.com/13405751/difference-between-black-ants-carpenter-ants


----------



## sarwill90 (Apr 29, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> https://www.hunker.com/13405751/difference-between-black-ants-carpenter-ants


do blacks ants fly and bite?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not a Pest expert, just interested. The experts come along, occaisonally. Here's a good blog. It is an ad but, I'm not advertising.






It's a Bird, It's a Plane...No, It's Flying Ants in Virginia - Ehrlich Pest Control, formerly Connor's


Ants are bad enough on the ground, wreaking havoc with their intricately organized populations. Now, imagine them adding the ability to fly to that. Unfortunately, it’s a reality with winged ants, who use their flying abilities to set up colonies all throughout Virginia. As it turns out, ants...




www.connorspest.com





This was funny -

"But keep in mind that it’s not a good idea to stroll through a swarm of any insects, so do your best to avoid them."


----------



## sarwill90 (Apr 29, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> I'm not a Pest expert, just interested. The experts come along, occaisonally. Here's a good blog. It is an ad but, I'm not advertising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well im not sure about strolling through them, but i will be taking them out lol i read that boiling water poured over the mound will kill alot, and ive done that, dug all the wet soil and dead ants out and did it again to get deeper, but where i live the soil is mostly rocky so its very hard to dig. it has killed alot but the flying ones are such pests at nighttime


----------



## SARG (Dec 28, 2020)

Soapy water will eliminate a colony quickly. I've used the remedy dozens of times with success.









What Does Soapy Water Do to Ants? | Good Home Air


There are times of the year when ants become a problem in my house. Usually it's just a few soldiers looking for an easy meal.…




goodhomeair.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

When I lived in a farmhouse on an almond orchard, there were Fire Ants that would come in the kitchen & attack my legs while I made coffee. I think they stung. Fun! I normally try to avoid Insecticides but. . .

The farmer used -



https://www.ortho.com/sites/g/files/oydgjc116/files/asset_files/T34196_016721005_BG5401_CFL%20%281%29.pdf



It worked well. I see Ortho has some specifically for Fire Ants now.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

OP's pics look like ants, not termites.

OP, Terro liquid ant killer works pretty well (contains borax). Or you can get some borax and mix with honey and peanut butter, and set it out where you see ant activity. They take it home and share it with the rest of the nest and the queen.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The bait routine Huesmann is recommending is the way to go. Trying to dig out a nest is very difficult, they can extend deep and wide.
In my region flying carpenter ants only appear in spring when they swarm to start new colonies and are gone in a day or two. Not really gone but have settled in new locations to set up new colonies.
Using bait can take patience but is the most effective way to take out the colony.
Note, some varieties of ants can have multiple queens. Check with your state agricultural department to see if they can help identify them.

Bud


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

As an aside, the reason for using honey _and_ PB is that some ants are attracted to sugary stuff, and some to greasy stuff. Mixing the honey and PB makes it attractive to both.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> OP's pics look like ants, not termites.


Yes, that's why I put up links about ants. I like the drawing for a winged reference.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@sarwill90 nice to meet you!

Looks like you have pictures of plain old black ants, based on the size. Carpenter ants, as noted, a notably impressively large. Thanks @Nik333 and Bud and @huesmann for your good comments.

I would not worry about plain old black ants too much. The Earth is one big anthill, and we share it with them like it or not. That said, if you have to commit anticide, go the bait route. Don't bother with boiling water, vinegar all the old spouses' tales.

If you have wood that's apparently been chewed into galleries and tunnels by something, you might have carpenter ants. And it might bear investigation if, for no other reason, than to see if they're still there, or, if not, what, if anything, you need to do to fix the damage to the wood, if it matters.

Good luck!


----------



## razzle (Oct 1, 2018)

we had the carpenter ants really bad and call a pest control and haven't seen them in 4 yrs


----------

